# Strapping code - 29540



## bridgettemartin (Oct 7, 2015)

I found an older post similar to this, but wondering if there might be new information or resources on this subject. 
I am confused about what constitutes strapping and what doesn't. From what I've read, ACE wraps can be billed with the strapping code? (Even though the description indicates it's taping).

What about strapping with splinting? Everything I've found indicates you wouldn't do both. I have a group that states a consulting company told them whenever they billed for the splint, they should also billed the strapping code.

Can anyone shed any light on this, or have any reference material on this?


----------



## jrwclean (Oct 7, 2015)

*Taping*

In _Procedures - Coders' Desk Reference_ it states regarding code 29520 that a taping procedure included in the code is a hip spica taping procedure used to hold analgesic packs in place. It adds, "Six inch Ace wrap is usually used." So it would appear that Ace wrap can be included in a taping procedure.

The guidelines at the beginning of the section in the CPT manual (Application of Casts and Strapping) may be helpful to you. Of course, the initial application of a cast, splint, or taping with a restorative treatment is included in the treatment procedure and not billed separately.


----------

